# Game 20:Kings(9-12) Wolves(12-7)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@







*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Contain Bibby and Peja. Run a zone. Peja is not just a catch and shoot guy, he is going to penetrate to put the ball in the hoop. KG should guard Brad Miller again. We have to pound the ball downlow. Give Wally his shots. Hope that Jaric will take advantage of his height advantage. Tough loss last night, but we have to come around it and get this one. Go Wolves!

*Prediction:*W
*Prediction:*(11-8)


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

yaa that one is a must win for us!

too bad for last night's L we could of got past the clippers by tommrow,they play SAS tonight and they might lose so if we could of pick up PHI and this one we'd be at 14-6,damn.

ok,KG please expload would ya? yaaaa 

GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-Sacramento Kings board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

My final is tomorrow. I won't be around again. Hopefully you guys will though!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

The only appropriate way to punish Webber for going 27/21 last night is to thump his former team. Time to kick the Kings when they're down! 

Garnett is capable of dominating the Kings frontline, but whether or not he will is a different story.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

eeek, ugly first quarter wally 2-5 kg 2-7, but we're only down 5 24-19


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wolves can't buy a bucket right now...nice block by EG.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Rashad McCants shows flashes of brilliance, but the dude is seriously a chuck. Every time he's in the game he's firing away.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Rashad McCants shows flashes of brilliance, but the dude is seriously a chuck. Every time he's in the game he's firing away.


That's his job.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wally finally gets the first Minnesota FG in the 2nd Q!



> That's his job.


He doesn't do it very well, and disrupts the offense to boot. I've been watching the Wolves all year and he shows signs of brilliance, but once he gets that ball, he's chained to it. He still has a LOT to learn about playing in the NBA, but he's still a rookie.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wow ice cold right now, 39-26 kings with about 4 left


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Mike Bibby can really shoot the rock. Not that that's news or anything, but just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice jobe to cut that lead down to 5 at the half, terrible shooting for awhile gotten better tho, kg and wally hitting their shots and y is kg not dominating on the glass? i mean when wally has more boards then u know something is wrong


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wolves back on top, thanks entirely to Garnett and Wally.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we got the lead


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wally stepping up big time.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG is not playing well lately... Knee bothering him?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I think it must be the knee. World has carried 'em down the stretch.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

There could be a possibility that Jaric could have his 2nd straight double doubles with one more assist to go


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, Jaric has impressed me the last few games. Cassell is still playing better, though.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wally has impressed me, also.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Shareef and Bibby with huge threes.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why did KG have to shot the clutch after a bad shooting game tonight? Not to mention this is the 2nd game in a row it happened.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

KG MISSED A 10 FOOT JUMPER

now kings have 2.7 to kill us at the buzzer ****


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's over.

I'm starting to lost my respect out to Casey. Rookie mistake, I know, but again?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

boom another lose...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

****, y the hell can we not beat philly and sacremento? well we are gonna lose at least 2 more( dallas, SA)


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Second game in a row Wally has been totally ignored despite easily being the team's best offensive player. Second game in a row an ice-cold KG has been favored in lieu of the hot hand in Wally.

Great shot by Wells.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

that shot by wells was made possible by peja running away from the ball. i saw the highlights. what a female dog that guy is.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

As if they'd give it to Stojakovic, anyways. Dude is the antithesis of clutch. He airballed a 15 footer prior to that, anyways.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great Game guys, omg thats a great line P-Dub34, "Dude is the antithesis of Clutch." Thats Sig Material


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I absolutley hated our last possession. It seemed like we weren't even trying to score or set up a play. We were playing not to lose, instead of to win. 

Oh well, it was a tough shot for Wells, and he came through.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah, Wally is defenatly more clutch than KG... I hate to say it. Oh well, tough to lose a back-to-back series at last second shots...


----------

